# Disk Management hangs "loading disk configuration information"



## Arceist.Justin (Apr 23, 2016)

Whenever I go into disk management, disk management is always blank displaying the message "loading disk configuration information" and no drives show up in disk management, not even my C: drive. If I try to close disk management during this message, an error message shows "This application is not responding" until I hit x multiple times. If I right click any of the six drives in my computer, My Computer freezes and then displays the same "This application is not responding" until I hit x a few different times. The rest of the PC works flawlessly. It seems that trying to do anything with disks itself causes this freeze. 

this is a Dell Optiplex 780 running Windows 7 64-bit with 8 GB RAM.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

One of your 6 drives is failing or not starting correctly and it is keeping the others from being populated in Disk Management. 
First, remove any external USB HDD's, next boot into *Setup* (Bios) Under *System Information *see if all internal drives are listed. If one is missing, then you know which is the bad one. If they are all listed, start the computer and put your ear next to the drives to see if you hear any odd noises from one of the drives.
If they all sound good, then unplug every drive but the C: drive. Restart the computer and go to Disk Management. If that works, shut down, and plug in one drive at a time booting the computer each time and going to Disk Management until it will not be populated, then you know the bad drive is.


----------

